# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm ART >  Xin link phần mềm Artcam 2015

## Bluebird

Rất mong các bác giúp đỡ. Ai có link download thì giúp em với. Đa tạ  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## anhcos

Bản này ít thấy lắm, sao bác không dùng 2012 hay 2017 ấy.

----------


## Bluebird

thank bác, em kiếm đc 2017 rồi ^^

----------


## Mr.L

Bác có thể share cho ae học hỏi dc ko ạ

----------


## Bluebird

> Bác có thể share cho ae học hỏi dc ko ạ


Bác tải theo link này này  :Smile: 

http://p30download.me/tag/free-autod...pc-with-*****/

----------

h-d

----------


## tranminhlong

link nay k down duoc bac a

----------


## ckbd

> link nay k down duoc bac a


mình có bản 32 + 64 bit, không có link dowload, bạn nào cần mình gởi mail cho nhé

----------

ldthanh

----------


## ckbd

> mình có bản 32 + 64 bit, không có link dowload, bạn nào cần mình gởi mail cho nhé


XIN LỖI mình nhầm, mình có solidcam 2015, không phải Artcam

----------


## Ducnguyentk

> XIN LỖI mình nhầm, mình có solidcam 2015, không phải Artcam



Bác ckbd cho em xin links Solidwork và SolidCam 2015 hoặc cao hơn nhé. Email đã inbox
Thanks bác!

----------


## ldthanh

bạn có thể cho mình xin bản ARTCAM 32 bít được không. cảm ơn

----------

